# plowing with a 4 cylinder wrangler??



## osomany?s (Aug 29, 2012)

Would like some feedback my son has a 95 wrangler with a 4 cylinder and were considering a 6.5 ft Meyer plow does anyone have any pros/cons ???any info would be appreciated thanks


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

There's a guy around here who plows with one ,quick little plow good for driveways.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Mine has a 6 cyl, we are just mounting plow to now. From the experience with other plow trucks though with base engins, you usually run out of traction long (break tires free) long before you run out of power.


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

They work great, take twenty minutes and read the "Jeep" section or use the search function and you will find plenty of info. As you can see by the many pages of "Jeep" posts there is plenty of info on Jeeps for you ~BigD


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Jeeps are awsome plow trucks , gearing is the key not size of motor . As long as your not plowing highways for hours on end it will be fine.


----------



## osomany?s (Aug 29, 2012)

BigDBoots;492132 said:


> They work great, take twenty minutes and read the "Jeep" section or use the search function and you will find plenty of info. As you can see by the many pages of "Jeep" posts there is plenty of info on Jeeps for you ~BigD


Hey big d thanks for your reply .im computer handicapped mind telling me where this jeep section is i appropriate the help thanks


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

As most others have said you will run out of traction long before power. I had a '97 TJ with a 2.5 L 5-Speed manual trans, and it was a great machine. I had a Boss 7'6" Sport Duty on the front, and pushed 12" at times. Make sure you carry ballast, and put some help in the front (timbrens, airbags, or air shocks).


----------



## Plow More (May 26, 2009)

Throw some sand bags in it and keep the rpm's up!


----------



## BigDBoots (Dec 24, 2008)

osomany?s;1493275 said:


> Hey big d thanks for your reply .im computer handicapped mind telling me where this jeep section is i appropriate the help thanks


Your post is in the "Jeep" section... I have spent hours reading ppls. posts and gone off to other applicable threads

~BigD


----------

